# Lohnt es sich War (jetzt noch)anzufangen?



## Kenon (1. Mai 2009)

Hallo liebe Community,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hab da ein Paar Fragen an euch. Erstmal wie seid ihr zu War spielen gekommen? und meine 2 Frage ob es sich lohnt es anzufangen, denn ich möchte mit einem anderen mmorpg anfangen, ich persönlich habe mit WoW vor 4 Monaten aufgehört (wegen Langeweile) und finde es immer noch langweilig, was so meine Freunde sagen.

Deswegen brauch ich euer Backup zum Spiel. Die letzten BuffedShows haben mir es nähmlich sehr Schmackhaft gemacht  *sabber* ^^.

Bis dann Euer Newbie Kenon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: hoffe auf eure Beiträge xD


----------



## Mies (1. Mai 2009)

Habe nach 3 Monaten Pause auch seit 3 Tagen wieder angefangen und es macht wieder richtig spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es kann aber sein das du in den Anfangs Gebieten ziemlich alleine bist.


----------



## Kenon (1. Mai 2009)

Okay danke, aber warum bist du ausgestiegen und hast doch wieder angefangen? 
und welche Klassen sind am Besten geeignet fürs alleinige Lvln?


----------



## brudersicarius (1. Mai 2009)

Also ich bin zu war durch buffed gekommen, und warum sollte es sich jetzt nichtmehr lohnen neu anzufangen?


----------



## Kenon (1. Mai 2009)

Na eben wegen diesen Sachen, dass alleinige lvln in den Startgebieten und solchen Sachen.


----------



## brudersicarius (1. Mai 2009)

naja, also man kann ja auch solo leveln und vielleicht n freund dazu übereden der dir hilft. Man kann ja auch in der gilde fragen ob dir einer hilft...


----------



## Kenon (1. Mai 2009)

Stimmt, wo du recht hast...hast du recht. Und nochmal ne generelle frage zum Lvln lvlt man in War langsamer oder sogar schneller, wie in anderen mmorpg's 
deie wir nicht ansprechen möchten *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brudersicarius (1. Mai 2009)

also ich finde man levelt langsamer als in anderen mmos besonders schneller als in *hust* guild wars *hust* und *hust* wow *hust* ^^

und fürs alleinige leveln find ich heiler oder tanks fast am besten


----------



## Kenon (1. Mai 2009)

Echt Boahh des hätt ich nciht gedacht.. hätt jetzt eher solche Leder DD's  gedacht^^ Okay welche klassen zockst du auser deinem Schami und hast du auch Order leute?


----------



## Norjena (1. Mai 2009)

Außer Huss würde mir kein Server einfallen wo man alleine lvln muss, auch im T2/3 sollte wirklich gut was los sein, T1 zwar auch, aber eher weniger.

T=lvl Gebiet T1 lvl 1-11, T2=12-21 usw usw.


----------



## Kenon (1. Mai 2009)

Cool danke auch für die ausführliche Beschreibung ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brudersicarius (1. Mai 2009)

also ich spiel ausser schami nichts, aber wollte vielleicht schon mal was in ordnung anfangen, wenn du wirklich anfängst könnten wir ja zusammen neu anfangen, dann gehts schneller und machts mehr spaß


----------



## Kenon (1. Mai 2009)

Das ist nett ich schreib dir nocheine persönliche nachricht mit icq und oder skype


----------



## Kenon (1. Mai 2009)

Nachricht gesendet. xD


----------



## saois (1. Mai 2009)

hmm was hast du den für ein system weil ohne anständigen rechner wirst du dich nur ärgern weil war sehr performence lastig ist da kann nen 20 man keep schnell zu diashow werden !


----------



## Kronis (1. Mai 2009)

Fang einfach an und mach dir dein eigenes Bild.Mir gefällt WAR sehr gut und so lange sie nicht mit lächerlichen eiersuchevents anfangen bleibt das auch so.


----------



## brudersicarius (1. Mai 2009)

jo, die events in war find ich richtig gut


----------



## Cerwyn (1. Mai 2009)

Hallo erstmal XD 

Naja ich habe bis vorgestern auch Pause gemacht ( real life und so) also ich sage dir es lohnt sich am besten suchst du dir direkt ne Gilde weil das meiner Meinung nach den Reiz des Spiels ausmacht da gerade in einem PvP-Orientierten Spiel die Community sehr wichtig ist ich spiele gerade meinen Squig-Treiba und denke das ich locker 1 Rank up (lvl up) pro Tag schaffe bin jetzt kurz vor 28 hab aber noch etliche Twinks im ähnlichen Bereich XD meine Gildis meinen auch das ich 1 Rank up pro Tag (bis 40) schaffe. Also sooo lang dauert das Lvling nicht (meiner Meinung nach) und du musst nicht nur grinden (natürlich sind nicht alle Quests Grind-Quests)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da du auch viele Szenarien wenn nicht sogar nur PvP machen kannst und trotzdem schnell lvlst meinen Shami ( Rang 24) habe ich auch nur im PvP gespielt und es hat nicht sooo lange gedauert ^^. 

Grüße Cerwyn ^^

(Signatur ist nicht mehr aktuell ^^)


----------



## Adalfried (1. Mai 2009)

Die Events von WAR fand ich bis jetzt nicht gerade Toll. Das langweiligste war Kegsend, da ich dort nur farmen musste und dass find ich als Event Ideenlos.
Klar ist WOW Comic, aber dafür machen sie es auch richtig Comiclike. Also eben Bunnyohren aufsetzten, etc.

Aber wenn du dich überzeugen willst fang WAR einfach an. Ich find es jetzt nicht toll. Ist nichts groß neues drin und auf Dauer bietet es noch keine Abwechslung und Inis hab ich in WOW genug gesehen, dass ich das nicht auch in WAR brauch. WAR sollte RVR sein und dass ist es nicht. 

Aber probieren, geht über studieren und wenn es dir gefällt, ist doch auch gut =) Du willst ja Glücklich sein ^^


----------



## Kenon (1. Mai 2009)

Also erstmal mein System ist bereit für das Spiel. Ich lade gerade die Testversion für 10 Tage herunter und habe auch schon wie ihr wahrscheinlich schon gelesen habt das angebot angenommen. und danke Cerwyn für dein Lvl Report 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (1. Mai 2009)

Adalfried schrieb:


> Klar ist WOW Comic, aber dafür machen sie es auch richtig Comiclike. Also eben Bunnyohren aufsetzten, etc.



OT: Kann mir mal jemand erklären, warum so viele Leute "Comic" mit "kindisch" und "albern" gleichsetzen? Solche Werke wie Spawn sind auch Comics und nicht nur Disney und Co. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (1. Mai 2009)

Also mit WAR kann man eigentlich immer anfangen. Das liegt daran, des Items keine besondere Rolle spielen und man deswegen nicht wie in WoW erstmal ewig Farmen muss um zu den anderen aufzuschließen.

In WAR kannste sofort ins RvR einsteigen und du wirst trotzdem nicht unterlegen sein. Wer allerdings eine Itemspirale wie in WoW erwartet und sich über Items profilieren will, für den ist WAR das falsche spiel.

Ich hab vor WAR Daoc gespielt und hab da nach 6 Jahren nach etwas neuem gesucht. WoW kam nicht in Frage wegen dem ewigen Item gegrinde und der lächerlichen community und als ich von WAR hörte und das es von Mythic entwickelt wurde stand WAR für mich fest. Beta gespielt und seitdem zufrieden. Daoc war besser, aber auch das hat seine Kinderkrankheiten erst nach 2-3 Jahren abgelegt.

Dazu ist WAR sehr stark auf gutes Teamplay ausgelegt. Solo-Klassen gibt es nicht und nur wenn man mit den anderen Spielern (was auch mal 100-200 sein können) zusammen spielt kommt man zum Erfolg. Man ist einer unter vielen und jeder trägt seinen Teil zum Gesamterfolg bei. Es gibt also keinen "Imba Roxxor" oder sowas, der auf dem ganzen Server bekannt ist, weil er als einziger irgend ein super Leuchtitem hat.

Klassen spielste am besten die, die dir am besten gefällt. Ich rate davon ab nach dem Imba(In WAR nennt man es Fotm)-Faktor zu gehen. Mythic schwingt gerne die Nerfkeule und so kann von ein auf den anderen Patch eine absolut überpowerte Klasse ganz schnell eine Opferklasse werden.
Darum kommt es umso mehr drauf an, das man die eigene Klasse auch mag.
Solo-PvE Fähig sind alle Klassen. Manche besser manche schlechter aber es ist kein Problem mit irgend einer Klasse Solo auf Level 40 zu kommen !!


----------



## Mies (1. Mai 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Also mit WAR kann man eigentlich immer anfangen. Das liegt daran, des Items keine besondere Rolle spielen und man deswegen nicht wie in WoW erstmal ewig Farmen muss um zu den anderen aufzuschließen.
> 
> In WAR kannste sofort ins RvR einsteigen und du wirst trotzdem nicht unterlegen sein. Wer allerdings eine Itemspirale wie in WoW erwartet und sich über Items profilieren will, für den ist WAR das falsche spiel.
> 
> ...



Das sagt alles! 
da Stimme ich dir absolut zu vorallem ergänzen sich Klassen auch gegenseitig.
Und laut einiger Aussagen sollen ja diese Jahr noch mehrere Große Updates kommen.


----------



## Kenon (2. Mai 2009)

Boah vielen vieln dank an STANCER (*schleim* du FORENGOTT *schleim* *g*) 

das hat mich wirklich ein riesen Stück voran gebracht. Ich lade gerade das letzte von 6 Teilen von WAR runter und werde mich morgen bemühen mit einem Test acc zu arbeiten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (2. Mai 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> OT: Kann mir mal jemand erklären, warum so viele Leute "Comic" mit "kindisch" und "albern" gleichsetzen? Solche Werke wie Spawn sind auch Comics und nicht nur Disney und Co.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das stimmt schon, aber die WoW Grafk ist mehr auf Mickey Mouse als auf Spawn ausgelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kenon (2. Mai 2009)

Hilfe!!! Ich bekomm ne fehlermeldung wenn ich WAR starten will (gepatched und installiert ohne probs), die sagt "...d3dx9_34 eine NEUINSTALLATIONkan das problem beheben..." fehlt


----------



## Mephals (2. Mai 2009)

Zu Startgebieten noch ne Anmerkung 
Dank den Trial acc's ist das T1 gar nicht so leer, allerdings das T2^^^

Edit: DirctX auf die neuste Version bringen


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (2. Mai 2009)

Kenon schrieb:


> Hilfe!!! Ich bekomm ne fehlermeldung wenn ich WAR starten will (gepatched und installiert ohne probs), die sagt "...d3dx9_34 eine NEUINSTALLATIONkan das problem beheben..." fehlt



Fehlende Datei runteraden (google hilft) und einfügen. Fertig. Sowas kommt auch bei anderen Games häufig vor, aber das ist eine Sache von 60 Sekunden.


----------



## Stancer (2. Mai 2009)

Jop die Datei kannst über Google herunterladen und kopier sie dann einfach in deinen Windows/System32 Ordner  oder wars der WAR-Ordner ? Naja Notfalls in beide oder ausprobieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich hat WAR auch seine Schattenseiten : Das ORvR macht extremen Spass und jetzt momentan läuft nen Event, wo man überall in das Szenario "Nordenwacht" kommt. Das gibts normal nur im T1 Gebiet, also Level 1-11. Spass ohne Ende.
Aber das eigentliche Herzstück des Spiels, der Hauptstadtraid ist total vermurkst momentan. 10-20sek Lag sind da keine Seltenheit und eine unschaffbare Public Quests, sobald Feinde vorhanden sind. Gestern Abend war es wieder soweit und die Destros standen in Altdorf. Das ganze hat mich so gefrustet, das ich lieber offline gegangen bin und was anderes gemacht hab. Dort kann man wirklich nur auf Verbesserung hoffen !!!


----------



## Vanhyke83 (2. Mai 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Jop die Datei kannst über Google herunterladen und kopier sie dann einfach in deinen Windows/System32 Ordner  oder wars der WAR-Ordner ? Naja Notfalls in beide oder ausprobieren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Da kann ich Stancer nur zustimmen! Ich spiel Zerstörung auf Carroburg und auf dem Server scheint die Ordnung sowas von Überlegen in Ihren Online-Spielerzahlen zu sein, dass sie es jeden Tag schaffen die Unvermeidliche Stadt anzugreifen! Das frustriert auf die Dauer immens aber unsere Gildies schaffen es dann doch irgendwie immer wieder, die Ordnung zurück zu drängen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wahrscheinlich während der nicht-schaffbaren ÖQ...

Ich hab aber auch erst frisch wieder mit WAR angefangen, vor ungefähr 3 Wochen. Mittlerweile bin ich im T3 mit Level 24 und muss sagen, dass es noch nie so schnell ging zu leveln. Szenarios hab ich eigentlich nur im T1 gemacht, im T2&T3 ist die Zerstörung so gut wie nur am verlieren und da bekommt man dann halt nur 2-4k Erfahrung für ein Szenario. Da kann ich auch einfach schön questen, bringt mir mehr und versetzt mich nicht jedes mal aufs Neue in eine Stresssituation.

Ich wollte damals schon in der Open Beta den Spalta spielen weils für mich die perfekte Klasse war! Einfach druff! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Leider wurde die Klasse mit dem Release nicht mit eingeführt und ein Kollege fing dann gefrustet die Ordnung an zu spielen mit ein paar seiner Ex-DaoC Kollegen. Ich zog dann nach auf Erengrad aber wirklich fesseln konnte mich die Ordnung irgendwie nicht. Nach ungefähr 1 Monat hörte ich dann mit WAR auf wie auch viele andere Leute aus der Gilde.

Jetzt nach knappen 6 Monaten Pause bin ich wieder vollen Elán zurück und muss sagen: Es hat sich vieles getan! Und Spalta hat sich halt jetzt als MEINE Klasse rausgestellt die mir immer gefehlt hat!

In meinen Augen lohnt es sich gerade jetzt in WAR einzusteigen. Auf vielen Servern werden dringend Spieler einer Fraktion benötigt. Was ich so lesen kann deutet darauf hin, dass nur auf dem Server Carroburg noch Zerstörung gebraucht wird. Auf allen anderen Servern ist die Ordnung wohl in der Unterzahl zumindest was die aktiven Spielerzahlen zur Prime-Time angeht!

Wir können auf Carroburg auf jeden Fall nochmal nen ordentlichen Stoß an Zerstörungs-Spielern gebrauchen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Genug Gegner sind eigentlich in jedem T-Gebiet anzutreffen. Im T3 liefen gestern um 23:15 Uhr im Chaos-Gebiet geschätze 100 Spieler durchs Open-RvR Gebiet. Die Zerstörung hatte zumindest 2 volle KTs, wurde aber trotzdem von den ganzen Siggi's und BW's die da rumliefen gut bearbeitet. Mit ein bisschn Geschick und dem Auseinanderziehen der eigenen Reihen konnten wir aber aus dem anscheinend sehr "starken" AOE eine sehr schwache Taktik der Gegner machen. Was bringt einem AOE,wenn die Gegner zuweit auseinander stehen?....Genau, Nix! Unsere Squigg,Magus und Sorc-Spieler hats gefreut denn die konnten die AOE Spammer bzw. Heiler dann schön im Single-Target auseinandernehmen.

Selten so gelacht wie gestern.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man muss halt nur wissen wie und genug Heiler haben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne

WAAAGH!!!


----------



## Berghammer71 (2. Mai 2009)

Kenon schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ohne jezt auf andere Post aus Zeitgründen einzugehen.

Schau in den Link in meiner Signatur - ich sehe viele 40er in Warhammer die nicht wirklich wissen was geht, es ist also eher ein schwieriges Spiel wenn du da besondere Sachen machen möchtest - so wie in WoW einloggen bäm, Erfolg.. geht das nicht. Auch defft man schon mal Stunde eine Gegend wo garkein Monster, Gegenspieler kommt.

Neben Wissen, Neugier und Geduld brauchts ne schnellere Inetanbindung usw. aber immer wieder vor allem eins, Ausdauer!


----------



## Lari (2. Mai 2009)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> so wie in WoW einloggen bäm, Erfolg.. geht das nicht.


Lol... genau, einloggen bäm, Endcontent clear. Was mach ich bloß falsch... *grübel*


----------



## Azddel (2. Mai 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Lol... genau, einloggen bäm, Endcontent clear. Was mach ich bloß falsch... *grübel*



Wo steht da was von "Endcontent clear"? Kleine Fehlzitation? Oder extra?


----------



## Lari (2. Mai 2009)

Azddel schrieb:


> Wo steht da was von "Endcontent clear"? Kleine Fehlzitation? Oder extra?


Als ob man in WoW einloggt und direkt Erfolge feiert. Endcontent clear war natürlich übertrieben, aber in WoW braucht man mindestens genauso viel Ausdauer, um "was zu erreichen", wie in WAR. Dieses abwertende Gefasel mancher WAR-Spieler nervt, vor allem wenn man selbst auf einer riesigen Baustelle spielt.


----------



## Ascían (2. Mai 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Lol... genau, einloggen bäm, Endcontent clear. Was mach ich bloß falsch... *grübel*



_Ut varias usus meditando extunderet artis paulatim_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Topic: Eigentlich lohnt es sich immer mit WAR anzufangen, jedoch spielt Equip schon eine ziemlich große Rolle, und der RR ebenso. Deshalb sollte man sich aber nicht entmutigen lassen, denn trotzdem gilt bei WAR: Teamplay > all 

Es reicht schon wenn man sich seine Fähigkeiten seeehr genau anschaut, und auch die der anderen Klassen, da man davon unmittelbar profitiert.


----------



## Skathloc (2. Mai 2009)

Anfangen lohnt sich denke ich schon, am Anfang kann wie schon erwähnt nur etwas wenig los sein. Da konzentriert es sich meistens auf ein Gebiet wo dann die meisten Spieler rumlaufen (Elfen Menschen oder Zwerge).

Wegen Equip solltest du dir auch keine großen Gedanken machen. Klar ist es wichtig gutes Equip zu haben, aber die Sets aus den Burgen sind meistens gut genug um damit ein paar Level zu machen. Ich hab vom T3-Burgset die einzelnen Teile auch solange angehabt bis ich das entsprechende Teil des T4 Burgset hatte. Wenn du Pech hast im RVR und das Set nicht zusammenbekommst ist das aber auch nicht schlimm, bei PQs bekommt man auch einigermaßen gutes Equip für wenig Aufwand.
Mit 40 macht man dann die Stadtinis oder hofft bei Festungsraids an besseres Equip zu kommen. Oder man greift auf die RVR-Einflussbelohnung zurück, die auch recht gut sind teilweise. 
Danach kann man sich dann die höheren Sets holen bei nem Stadtraid, da schauts aber im Moment eher so aus als ob man da ne zeitlang nicht hinkommen wird da die Stadteroberung im Moment so gut wie unmöglich ist.

Viel wichtiger als das Equip ist aber mmn der Rufrang. Er ist zum einen Vorraussetzung für die RVR-Sets, ermöglicht einem aber auch das aufwerten von Stats (wie Stärke etc) und später (ab Rufrang 40 auch die Erhöhung der Critchance oder anderer Eigenschaften.


----------



## Senubirath (2. Mai 2009)

Ich schließe mich vielen der leut shier an ^^

Einfach anfangen und loslegen... chars sind ne geschmacksache, aber teste alle ma aus... Ansonsten kann man im RVR auch schnell reinkommen da immerhin deine stufe angehoben wird bis zu nem bestimmten lvl und über kurz oder lange bekommste auch gute sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (2. Mai 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon, aber die WoW Grafk ist mehr auf Mickey Mouse als auf Spawn ausgelegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



WoW schon, sicher. Aber WoW ist kein Maßstab um die Gleichung "WoW-Minimalgrafik = Comicstyle" aufzustellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Als ob man in WoW einloggt und direkt Erfolge feiert. Endcontent clear war natürlich übertrieben, aber in WoW braucht man mindestens genauso viel Ausdauer, um "was zu erreichen", wie in WAR.



Naja, beide Spiele sind auf Spieler mit relativ wenig Geduld und Einarbeitungswillen ausgelegt. Kann man als positiv ansehen, ich persönlich tu's eher nicht. Aber gut, ich spiel sie auch nicht mehr.


----------



## brudersicarius (2. Mai 2009)

Makrash schrieb:


> http://***/?id=3166004



Was soll das??


----------



## Ascían (2. Mai 2009)

brudersicarius schrieb:


> Was soll das??



Pubertät * Hormone * Naivität = fällt auf Klickphishing herein und postet solche Links


----------



## brudersicarius (2. Mai 2009)

auf was fällt er herein?


----------



## dodo-88 (2. Mai 2009)

So ich werde jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. Ich bin eine der Personen, die zum Release mit WAR angefangen haben und nach dem Freimonat auf Grund von fehlenden Inhalten/ zu wenig Abwechslung wieder aufgehört haben. Die Klassen haben mir damals nicht so zugesagt auf Ordnungsseite, da die Zerstörungsseite niemals in Frage kam. Nun wurden 2 neue Klassen eingeführt die ich beide sehr interessant finde, deshalb habe ich meinen Account reaktiviert um auszutesten ob das Spiel wirklich so gut geworden ist wie ich von Freunden erfahren habe. Also habe ich mir einen Slayer erstellt und was soll ich sagen?! Ich habe nicht erwartet, dass mir die neue Zwergenklasse so viel Spaß bereitet. Bin nun seit 2 Tagen wieder dabei und noch im T1 unterwegs, trotzdem habe ich schon zahlreiche Kämpfe im offenen rvr bestritten. Ich finde eigendlich immer leute die einen Kriegstrupp gründen um der Zerstörung schön die Suppe zu versalzen. Also kann ich allen nur empfehlen sich WAR noch einmal anzuschauen, es hat sich viel verändert und das Spiel ist nun um einiges ausgereifter. Einzig die Jünger des Khaine stören meinen Spielspaß ein wenig da sie doch sehr Imbalanced sind. 

MfG. Dodo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brudersicarius (2. Mai 2009)

Naja ich finde eher slayer und spalta unfair, da die einfach zu viel schaden austeilen (aoe)


----------



## dodo-88 (2. Mai 2009)

Ja das stimmt der aoe ist schon sehr stark aber man muss bedenken dass den Beiden auch nicht sehr viel Zeit bleibt Schaden zu machen. 2-3 mal aoe im Zerg und man ist tot (es sei denn man hat einen Privatheiler dabei)


----------



## mirror-egg (2. Mai 2009)

Ich hab WAR auch schon zum Release gespielt, dann hab ich aber wieder aufgehört, weil mir keine der bis dahin vorhandenen Klassen wirklich zugesagt hat. Jetzt hab ich mit WoW aufgehört, weil es einfach zu langweilig wurde. Und durch die neuen Klassen in WAR, denk ich darüber nach wieder einzusteigen.

Hab jetzt aber noch eine Frage: 
Es wurde im buffed Cast erwähnt, dass man durch ein Event eine Brille bekommen hat mit der man Schätze sehen kann. Bringt diese Brille einen Riesen Vorteil? Das fände ich extrem blöd, da man jetzt ja keine Chance mehr hat die Brille zu bekommen und somit gegenüber den anderen Spieler im Nachteil ist.


----------



## Mephals (2. Mai 2009)

Ich denk mal nichts wahrscheinlich nur ein geringer. Man kann damit ja Schätze aufspüren diese enthalten Skarabäen. Ich nehme an das man auch auf anderem Wege daran kommt ist halt etwas mehr Aufwand dann.
Allerdings kann ich das alles nicht mit Gewissheit sagen


----------



## Kairon26 (2. Mai 2009)

Wurde eig. alles gesagt..

Ich fasse mich kurz:

Auch ich habe bei Release angefangen, doch nach einem Monat wegen Wotlk wieder aufgehört. 
Content clear und die Lust nach 4 Jahren verloren.. 

Ich war jedoch während dieser Zeit täglich im WAR Forum und habe das ganze mitverfolgt um auf dem "laufenden" zu bleiben.
Tjaa.. gesagt getan, vor zwei Monaten Gamecard geholt und ich bereue es kein bischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klar hat es momentan noch einige Lücken (wurde ja genannt) *diese damn AOE Pwner* doch, dass wird schon.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WAR zocken - es lieben - Spass haben 

Schönen Abend!


----------



## 3lvi5 (2. Mai 2009)

Warhammer macht Hammer Spaß bis zum t3 wirklich traumhaft das spiel alles was man sich als PvP spieler wünscht !!!!!
ABER wirklich nen ganz dickes ABER !!!!
dann triffst du im t4 auf GoA eine Fraktion die nur ein Ziel hat, Zerstören Zerstören Zerstören !!!!! und zwar den ganzen Spielspaß !!!!
Ich rede hier nicht von Klassenbalancing sondern vom Server!!!!!
t4 ist einfach nur komplett unspieltbar. 
Wie gesagt bis zum t3 wirst du richtig freude am spiel haben aber dann kommt der dicke hammer


----------



## Teal (2. Mai 2009)

Meine Meinung ist aktuell wie folgt:

Tier 1-3 ist aktuell hammergeil und macht mehr Spaß denn je - eine ausreichende Serverpopulation vorausgesetzt. Tier 4 ist leider noch verbesserungswürdig, da hier der Spielspaß eher zweigleisig fährt. Zum einen fesseln mich die tollen RvR-Schlachten im großen Stil aufgrund der Masse an Spielern im T4 sehr, zum anderen ist die Performance und das Balancing noch etwas arg unausgeglichen. Aber da verspricht Mythic ja Verbesserung... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miso BW (2. Mai 2009)

gibt es jetzt neuerdings keine extremen lags und zoneserverabstürze mehr im t4 orvr bzw festungraid? haben sie die spieleranzahlbegrenzungen aufgehoben beim festungsraid?
hat sich die comm verbessert?oder flamen immer noch alle die servertrans bzw versucht die zerstörung immernoch das orvr zu boykotieren?


----------



## Skathloc (3. Mai 2009)

Miso schrieb:


> gibt es jetzt neuerdings keine extremen lags und zoneserverabstürze mehr im t4 orvr bzw festungraid? haben sie die spieleranzahlbegrenzungen aufgehoben beim festungsraid?
> hat sich die comm verbessert?


Lags gibts immer noch genauso wie die Spielerzahlbegrenzung. Allerdings haben sich die Lags meinermeinung nach gebessert. Servercrash gibts auch noch, aber extrem selten.



Miso schrieb:


> oder flamen immer noch alle die servertrans bzw versucht die zerstörung immernoch das orvr zu boykotieren?


Flames sind nicht mehr so stark, und die Destros stehen fast täglich in altdorf, zumindest auf Erengrad (edit: wir haben sonntag 11:15: Destros in Altdorf...). Auf Carroburg scheint es andersrum zu sein.


----------



## H3LLSCR34M (3. Mai 2009)

Es gibt immer leute die Meckern oder alles schlechtreden weill sie nicht zufrieden sind. Ich binn auch nicht mit allem zufrieden was in WAR momtan abgeht aber das sind alles keine gründe für mich gleich auf zu hören leute die wegen allem und jedem mimimi gleich ein spiel in die Tonne werfen sollten in meinen augen ihren Rechner verkaufen und in Ihren Gamboy schreien warum um himmelswillen der enboss so OP ist! xD

ne im ernst mal Ich würde war mal antesten wird dir sicher spass machen das was mir am meisten spass gemacht hatw ar in WAR das T1 mit meinem squigtreiba die klasse ist einfach nur so ulkig und macht enormen spass^^ spiele im T4 zwar was anderes aber Squigtreiba ist immer lustig. Hab mir fasst in die hosen gemacht als ich den Skill "Rumballan" bekommen habe und runter ans "Wazza" musste xD jaja so einfache dinge sind halt für mich entscheidende Dinge die ein Spiel ausmachen und nicht wer macht den meisten dmg lololol^^.

mfg H3ll


----------



## Rayon (3. Mai 2009)

Ich muss sagen, nach etwa 1 1/2 Monaten inaktivität, bringts grade in den Szenarien wieder Spaß. Einzig oRvR mit den Lags frustet. Aber auch ein Twink im T1-3 ist gut, sodass man T4 sich nicht den Lags hingeben muss.
Ich bereu's derzeit nicht, dass ich nochmal aktiv werde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diven (3. Mai 2009)

jo grad das Szenario-Wochenende war grad sehr genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und lags gehen eigentlich auch ......


----------



## Shataar (3. Mai 2009)

also ich hab mir jetzt nen 10 tage testaccount gemacht und muss sagen es macht mehr spaß als alle aus meinem freundeskreis sagen und da ich WoW satt habe werde ich denk ich mal auch anfangen

ps.: SPALTA FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (3. Mai 2009)

Klar lohnt es sich jetzt noch anzufangen, auf 40 ist man schnell gelvlt und jetzt ist es etwas ausgeglichener als früher.


----------



## ManicK (3. Mai 2009)

krass jetzt schreien die ahnungslosen "damn aoe power" 

und das auch noch beim spalta/slayer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ²




schön.

und @ EisblockError : mir kommen pickel auf den augen wenn ich sowas lese : "Vorwärtz meina Boyz! Für da WAAAAGH!" 

orks sind keine behinderten hiphopkindZ ... boyz oh man.........


----------



## Grimtom (4. Mai 2009)

Kenon schrieb:


> Okay danke, aber warum bist du ausgestiegen und hast doch wieder angefangen?
> und welche Klassen sind am Besten geeignet fürs alleinige Lvln?



Also ich kann Dir sagen, dass ich WAR spiele seit der Close Beta Juni 2007. Bei WAR ist es wie bei allen MMO, ein auf und ab. Es kommt immer darauf an, was man selbst von einem Spiel erwartet. :-)

Wenns  um das alleine leveln  geht, kann ich persönlich eigentlich immo nur raten zu einem Spalta oder Slayer. Geht meiner meinung nach am schnellsten.


----------



## Grimtom (4. Mai 2009)

Kenon schrieb:


> Stimmt, wo du recht hast...hast du recht. Und nochmal ne generelle frage zum Lvln lvlt man in War langsamer oder sogar schneller, wie in anderen mmorpg's
> deie wir nicht ansprechen möchten *hust*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kommt auf die Klasse an, natürlich levelt man langsamer mit einem Heiler oder Tank als mit einem Damage Dealer ala Spalta oder Slayer.


----------



## Draco1985 (4. Mai 2009)

ManicK schrieb:


> und @ EisblockError : mir kommen pickel auf den augen wenn ich sowas lese : "Vorwärtz meina Boyz! Für da WAAAAGH!"
> 
> orks sind keine behinderten hiphopkindZ ... boyz oh man.........



Ähm, zumindest bei WH40k ist es durchaus üblich für Waaaghbosse, ihre "Untergebenen" als "Boyz" zu bezeichnen. Selbst die Einträge im Codex sprechen von "Moschaboyz", "Ballaboyz", etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (4. Mai 2009)

Lebron_James schrieb:


> FAILhammer lohnt sich absolut nicht. Ohne monatliche Gebühren wärs halbwegs i.O. aber so ist man mit WoW 1000x besser dran, WAR ist in ALLEN belangen schelchter, sogar ihm PvP. Da durch die Unfähigkeit der Entwickler ja im Tier4 quasi garnichts geht.


Klingt nach einem Trollpost ohne wirklich irgendwelche Infos rüber zu bringen? 
Kann da nicht ganz zustimmen. WAR ist im T1-T3 sogar besser denn je. Im T4 ist es allerdings leider so, dass die bereits genannten Punkte - Performance und Balancing (Stichwort: AE-Dominanz und "Bombergruppen") - hier zugegebenermaßen sehr auf die Stimmung drücken. Da muss Mythic unbedingt nachbessern.


----------



## Kenon (4. Mai 2009)

Also ich habe mich gerade für nen Schamanen etnschieden, der macht richtig viel spass und das Startgebiet rund um die Sümpfä macht sehr viel fun.

Jetzt zur bezahlung. Ich habe es jetzt also so verstanden es gibt 2 Monatskarten für 25€ und ein montl. Abo für 13€ oder wie?

Bei der Karte gibt man einfach den Code ein und schwupps hat man 2 Monate.


----------



## Norjena (4. Mai 2009)

Karte glaub 29,99 je nach Laden.

Monatsabo 13 für einen Monat, 12 für 3 (je Monat) und 11 für 6 Monate oder sowas in der Art, läst sich aber auch auf der Webside nachlesen.


----------



## Norjena (22. Mai 2009)

Zorgrash schrieb:


> Ehmm... ok^^ Alles klar. WoW kiddy? Geh in das WoW forum um dort zu flamen aber lass das WAR Forum.



Wurde im Buffed Forum schon der Patch "Länder der toden Threads" aufgespielt? Ich glaube eigentlich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Raaandy (22. Mai 2009)

also neutral muss man sagen warhammer ist im moment das beste pvp mmorpg wer pvp liebt wird warhammer lieben.

mehr gibt es im moment nicht wirklcih aber das spiel ist nichtmal ein jahr alt gebt ihm zeit.


----------



## Squizzel (22. Mai 2009)

Das Spielt gibt es nicht einmal ein Jahr und hat nicht einmal ein Add On. Warum sollte es sich daher nicht lohnen es noch anzufangen?

Und wie bei jedem MMO wird auch War bei einem Add On nochmal richtig durchstarten.


----------



## Topaz (22. Mai 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> also neutral muss man sagen warhammer ist im moment das beste pvp mmorpg wer pvp liebt wird warhammer lieben.
> 
> mehr gibt es im moment nicht wirklcih aber das spiel ist nichtmal ein jahr alt gebt ihm zeit.




Ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber so richtig viele MMORPG, mit starkem PvP bzw. RvR Anteil, hast du wohl noch nicht gespielt. In dem Vergleich schneidet WAR nicht so gut ab, leider ist eher das Gegenteil der Fall.

Allerdings sollte man es positiv sehen.
Es wurde schon sehr viel gemacht und es gibt noch sehr viel mehr zu tun. Man kann noch sehr viel verbessern so wird Mythic die Arbeit so schnell nicht ausgehen, im Sinne der Wirtschaftskrise ist das doch gut.


----------



## Slaargh (22. Mai 2009)

Lohnt es sich War (jetzt noch)anzufangen?

Nein. Zumindest nicht zur Zeit. Das Spiel ist noch immer auf einem meiner Meinung nach nicht zufriedenstellenden Status. Ich würde jetzt nicht soweit gehen und behaupten es sei noch im Betastatus, aber WAR krankt nach wie vor an zahlreichen Kinderkrankheiten. Wenn man damit neu anfängt macht es natürlich erstmal Spaß, aber das relativiert sich sehr schnell wenn man die ersten Stufen hinter sich gebracht hat. Echtes Massen-RvR wirst du in Warhammer nicht finden, oder sagen wir kaum finden. Das angepriesene 200 vs. 200 existiert nicht, nur in der Theorie. Auch nicht im Endgame, da nach wie vor im T4 bei mehr Spielern die Zonen crashen. Der Titel Massiv-Multiplayer-Onlinegame stimmt bei WAR nur bedingt. Sicher gibt es relativ viele Spieler. Treffen diese sich dann im sogenannten Endgame um sich im RvR zu battlen... nun ja =D.... 

Im Endeffekt helfen aber alle Tips und Ratschläge wenig, man muss sich selber ein Bild machen da Geschmäcker ja bekanntlich grundverschieden sind. Du hast gefragt, hier sind die Statements.


----------



## Saray (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo,


Also ich finde WAR anzufangen lohnt sich auf jeden Fall! Und vor allem steht uns ja nun auch mit 1.3 ein super 
Content-Patch bevor. Auch ist vor allem das T3 echt genial. Also mir macht WAR auf jedenfall riesig Spaß.
Ich hoffe wir sehen uns bald auf dem Schlachtfeld.


In diesem Sinne WAAAGH!!!

Euer Saray


----------



## softcake_orange (22. Mai 2009)

WAR ist zur Zeit nur ein zweitklassiger Zeitvertreib.
Warte lieber hier drauf:

http://www.swtor.com


----------



## Anbu (22. Mai 2009)

Mal ehrlich, das ist genau die gleiche Einstellung, die es Warhammer so schwer gemacht hat.
Vor der Beta von War wurde es, genau so wie AoC in den Himmel gehoben/als weh oh weh killer bezeichnet und was ist aus den beiden Spielen geworden, dank der dadurch viel zu hohen entstandenen Anforderungen? - sieht man ja.

Ich will hier aber War garnicht schönreden - fakt ist weiterhin, das die Performance im T4/Endgame bei einigen Spielern durchwachsen sein kann.
Trotzdem spiele ich t1-t3 gerne und bis auf das ich Instanzen und die Städteraids verpasst passiert nichts weiter. Die Keepraids sind im t4 genauso, wie im t1-t3, nur das die Chars "mächtiger" aussehende Rüstungen haben...


----------



## Raaandy (22. Mai 2009)

also meiner meinung is das so:

die community besteht aus 80% spielern die wow gespielt, spielen werden, oder spielen besteht.

da uns allen (diejenigen die ein anderes mmorpg jetzt spielen AoC Warhammer oder Hdro) wow nur noch entäuscht sowohl im pvp als auch im pve, suchen wir alle unser glück bei den kontrahenten.

dabei muss man eins ganz klar sagen es gibt im moment kein mmorpg auser wow welches pvp und pve so ausgedehnt ist wie wow. auch wenn bei wow jetzt alles den bach runter geht.

hdro steht für athmosphäre und pve und sehr wenig pvp anteilen genau das richtige für ex wow spieler die sowieso immer auf normalen bzw. pve servern zuhause waren.

Warhammer steht für PvP und das im moment ausschließlich. das machen sie super die bg sind super durchdacht und sie machen richtig spaß. genau das für ex wowler die immer auf pvp servern waren und denen arena null spaß macht.

AoC steht für (subjektiv da ich AoC spiele) für athmosphäre, grandiose musik und gutes pve, mit mix aus gutem pvp wie ich gehört habe nämlich bgs, gildenstädte raiden, und open pvp auf pvp servern. ich denke genau das richtige für ex wowler die beides haben möchten. in aoc steckt eine menge potenzial für mich im moment das beste mmorpg auf dem markt.

keines der 3 spiele kann alle kriterien erfüllen welche wow ausgemacht haben nämlich pvp und pve da aber wow in beiden teilen kacke geworden ist, sucht man im konkurenten jemanden der das was wow ausgemacht hat wiederspiegelt, aber das gibt es im moment nicht.
diese spieler gehen dann immer wieder gefrustet zu wow zurück um dann kurze zeit drauf wieder zu einem anderen mmorpg zu wechseln.

ihr müsst euch einfach von wow loslösen sonst werdet ihr kein spaß an einem anderen mmorpg haben.


----------



## Klos1 (22. Mai 2009)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> WAR ist zur Zeit nur ein zweitklassiger Zeitvertreib.
> Warte lieber hier drauf:
> 
> http://www.swtor.com



Da müssen wir aber leider noch lange warten


----------



## Pymonte (22. Mai 2009)

Zu den ganzen Leuten, die behaupten WAR T4 ist unspielbar oder mangelhaft (teilweise Leute die selber nicht mehr spielen) sage ich ganz offen: Bullshit.

T4 ist weder unspielbar noch schlecht. Es macht viel Spass und bis auf kleinere Performanceprobleme (die sich aber mit jedem Hotfix und Patch bessern) ist es richtig gelungen. Auch das neue Tokensystem motiviert richtig. "100vs100" sind übrigens gar nicht so unüblich zur Primetime und oft sind es sogar mehr Spieler. Diese Behauptung, das WAR keinen funktionierenden Endcontent hat oder nicht das hält, was es versprochen hat, ist einfach maßlos übertrieben und teilweise an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Häufig wird mehr in die "MIMIMI bei mir gehts aber ned" Poster interpretiert als richtig ist.


----------



## Teal (22. Mai 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> [...]
> ihr müsst euch einfach von wow loslösen sonst werdet ihr kein spaß an einem anderen mmorpg haben.


Genau das ist imho das größte Problem, denn es ist bei vielen nicht mal mehr das Spiel. Es sind die Leute, mit denen man spielt oder schlichte Gewohnheit. Gerade zur Zeit sind viele interessante Titel angekündigt worden. Ob nun klassisch mit Ultima Online: Stygian Abyss, heldenhaft mit Champions Online oder auch futuristisch mit Jumpgate: Evolution und Black Prophecy, wer auch nur etwas über den Tellerrand schaut, wird da seine Freude dran haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das selbe gilt auch für WAR. Dem Spiel hätten 6-12 Monate mehr Entwicklungszeit sicher nicht geschadet. So muss es halt mit dem selben Imageschaden leben, wie ihn auch AoC schon hatte. Inzwischen immer mehr zu Unrecht, wie die aktuellen Änderungen deutlich zeigen.


----------



## Fingertips (22. Mai 2009)

Tach an alle,

ich lese zwar meistens nur hier im Buffed Forum aber nun möchte ich doch mal etwas dazu schreiben. Es betrifft unseren Freund hier der mit seinen Aussagen schon im AoC Teil dieses Forums meine ganze Aufmerksamkeit "gewonnen" hat. 


> ZITAT(Raaandy @ 22.05.2009, 15:47) *
> [...]
> ihr müsst euch einfach von wow loslösen sonst werdet ihr kein spaß an einem anderen mmorpg haben.



Stell dir vor, ich spiele WoW seit Euro Release, spiele WAR seit Release (ja ich kanns mir finanziell leisten) und habe mir sogar AoC vor ein paar Tagen nochmal angesehen (ok DAS war ein Fehler). Kannst du dir vorstellen das viele Leute mehrere MMO's spielen und sich nicht "loslösen" müssen? 
Also hör auf mit deinen Verteufelungen in Richtung WoW oder anderen MMO's...die Probleme die WAR hat haben einzig und allein mit WAR zu tun, und nicht mit WoW, HdRO oder dem Papst.

Und was dein so geliebtes AoC angeht...hm nein, ich verkneife mir das lieber sonst krieg ich noch eine Verwarnung.

Und zum Topic: Es lohnt sich schon noch WAR zumindest mal anzutesten. Allerdings sollte man ehrlicherweise auch zugestehen das es im Moment im T4 wirklich übel ist zum Teil. Falls Mythic die Performance Probleme nicht in den Griff bekommt in den nächsten Monaten wird WAR vielleicht da enden wo AoC jetzt zurecht steht...nämlich am Ende.

Schönen Tag noch


----------



## Squizzel (22. Mai 2009)

Ein MMO ist erst dann am Ende, wenn nicht genügend Geld für den Betrieb und die Weiterentwicklung zusammen kommt. Bei den Kosten von 10-15 entspricht das der magischen Grenze von 150k Account. Wieviel aktive hat AoC?


----------



## Topaz (22. Mai 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Ein MMO ist erst dann am Ende, wenn nicht genügend Geld für den Betrieb und die Weiterentwicklung zusammen kommt. Bei den Kosten von 10-15 entspricht das der magischen Grenze von 150k Account. Wieviel aktive hat AoC?




Ui ui ui, hier hat wohl einer eine Kristallkugel zuhause? Oder woher kennst Du die "magische Grenze"...??


----------



## Soranu (22. Mai 2009)

Nein nicht wirklich.
Meine Meinung


----------



## Norjena (22. Mai 2009)

Soranu schrieb:


> Nein nicht wirklich.
> Meine Meinung



Ich respektiere deine Meinung, aber dem TE ist damit nicht geholfen, Gründe wie du auf deine Meinung kommst wären daher schon hilfreich.


----------



## Thoraros (22. Mai 2009)

Also ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass T1 bis T3 sehr gut durchdacht ist. Auch schon zu Releasezeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur im T4 hat Mythic bissel nachgelassen wie ich finde, jedoch ist WAR ein sehr gutes Spiel. Achja, bevor ichs vergesse WAR hat nicht den gleichen irreparablen Imageschaden wie AOC denn überall wo AOC steht, entstehen Flames und bei WAR gehts eigentlich denn viele wollen wieder reinschauen und bei AOC eher weniger. Also halten wir fest:

AOC und WAR haben einen Imageschaden, wobei AOC leider! den größeren hat denn Funcom hat die Community "betrogen" (DirectX10 ...) u.s.w.
WAR war zum Releasezeitpunkt "fertig", wobei ein MMO nie fertig sein kann!
Selbst WoW hätten zu Anfang 6 Monate-Entwicklungszeit nicht geschadet denn die Engine bricht schon bei 50 Spielern zusammen...


----------



## Squizzel (22. Mai 2009)

Topaz schrieb:


> Ui ui ui, hier hat wohl einer eine Kristallkugel zuhause? Oder woher kennst Du die "magische Grenze"...??



Das ist die Aussage von 4 MMO-Betreibern: EA, NCSoft, Blizzard und Codemasters.

Ach btw:

DAoC wird mit 50k Spielern immer noch betrieben und zumindest im kleinen Umfang weiterentwickelt.

Ultima Online hatte nie mehr als 250k Spieler.


----------



## DerTingel (22. Mai 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Das ist die Aussage von 4 MMO-Betreibern: EA, NCSoft, Blizzard und Codemasters.
> 
> Ach btw:
> 
> ...



naja, das kann ich nicht wirklich glauben...es gibt schliesslich auch mmo´s ohne monatliche kosten. des weiteren kann man eh keine pauschale zahl nenne, da es immer auf die anzahl der mitarbeiter, der anzahl der server, der serverstruktur, kurz gesagt auf die laufenden kosten ankommt. und diese sehen von entwickler zu entwickler sicherlich unterschiedlich aus. 
mfg


----------



## Teal (23. Mai 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Das ist die Aussage von 4 MMO-Betreibern: EA, NCSoft, Blizzard und Codemasters.
> 
> Ach btw:
> 
> ...


Quelle?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achja, zu UO:



> Subscriber numbers peaked at around *250,000* in July 2003, and to date sit around 135,000 subscribers (approximately 70,000 of whom are Japanese).


Quelle

Laut Aussagen von GOA ist WAR jedenfalls auch in der aktuellen Situation noch lange kein totes Spiel, da es sich bis dato schon für einige Jahre (!!!) vorfinanziert hat.


----------



## Rayon (23. Mai 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Laut Aussagen von GOA ist WAR jedenfalls auch in der aktuellen Situation noch lange kein totes Spiel, da es sich bis dato schon für einige Jahre (!!!) vorfinanziert hat.


So geht das aber nicht, du unterbindest grade jegliche Untergansgtheorie :S


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (23. Mai 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> So geht das aber nicht, du unterbindest grade jegliche Untergansgtheorie :S



Darf aber schon bezweifelt werden, für 3 Jahre vorfinanziert? ^^

Also mit den Einnahmen für die Boxen finanziert man eigentlich die Entwicklung, meist kommt man damit nicht mal in die Gewinnzone, da ein MMORPG ja viel länger in der Entwicklung steckt als Singleplayer-Games.  Und so extrem viele Spieler hat WAR ja nun auch nicht, als das man so viel Geld hätte einnehmen können.

Trotzdem kann ich die Threads nicht mehr sehen, wo gefragt wird, obs sich noch lohnt, ich kann nur meine These wiederholen: 

Welches MMORPG soll sich denn lohnen, wenn nicht das mit den zweitmeisten Spielern im westlichen Markt von gefühlt 100 MMORPGs? Wenn man bei Warhammer Angst hat wegen den Spielerzahlen, dann braucht man sich über den MMORPG Markt gar nicht mehr informieren und kann ein 5 Jahres Abo für WoW einrichten.


----------



## Pymonte (23. Mai 2009)

Es gab in dem "Spielerzahlen von WAR" Thread eine Rechnung für den Umsatz und die Ausgaben... und da hat WAR dickes Plus gemacht.


----------



## OldboyX (23. Mai 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:
			
		

> Es gab in dem "Spielerzahlen von WAR" Thread eine Rechnung für den Umsatz und die Ausgaben... und da hat WAR dickes Plus gemacht.



Wenn du diese 



			
				Pente schrieb:
			
		

> 300.000 Abonnenten:
> => 14.700.000 &#8364; für die verkauften Spiele
> => 3.900.000 &#8364; Abogebühren pro Monat
> => 46.800.000 &#8364; Abogebühren pro Jahr
> ...



Rechnung meinst, so kann man aus dieser Rechnung nur bedingt irgend etwas ablesen. Sie enthält vielleicht überschlagsmäßig den Umsatz, jedoch keine Ausgaben. Zudem wird so getan als wären alle Zahlen die der Endverbraucher bezahlt ein Reingewinn für Mythic. Mit dieser Rechnung wäre ich sehr sehr vorsichtig.

Pente sagt selbst:


			
				Pente schrieb:
			
		

> Selbstverständlich stehen dem die Entwicklungskosten sowie alle laufenden Kosten entgegen. Deren Höhe wissen wir alle nicht [...]



Außerdem gibt es ein Interview in dem Jakobs darauf hindeutet, dass die Entwicklungskosten sich ca. auf 100 Mio belaufen (Dollar, in Euro natürlich etwas weniger). 





			
				Jacobs schrieb:
			
		

> &#8220;Realistically, if you&#8217;re going into this space for the first time, and you want to compete with &#8216;WoW&#8217; and you want to compete with us &#8212; because we&#8217;re going into that same space &#8212; you&#8217;ve got to make sure that you have at least 100 million dollars,&#8221; he said.



Selbst mit diesen ganzen "Infos" wissen wir nichts genaues über die Finanzen von WAR. Für mich ist nach wie vor klar, dass WAR natürlich überlebt und dafür auch genug Spieler hat. Jedoch kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Erfolg für Mythic / EA großartig befriedigend ist. Man hat das Team verkleinert, musste viele Server schließen, einige Inhalte die für "kurz nach Release" versprochen wurden sind noch immer nicht da usw.
Und die Spielerzahlen, sind im besten Fall stagnierend bei 300k. Viel eher ist es wahrscheinlich, dass sie in EU/USA eher rückläufig sind und die Neureleases in anderen Ländern ihres dazu beigetragen haben, dass man trotzdem noch bei 300k ist. Ganz zu schweigen von der Trial Version, die mit Sicherheit ihres dazu beiträgt solche Ergebnisse kurzfristig zu verfälschen, da es diese Trial ja vorher nicht gab (auch wenn Trial-Accounts nicht gezählt werden, so sind sie doch ein Lockmittel um mal eben noch ein paar Abos an Land zu ziehen, denn seien wir mal ehrlich, in einer Trial kann man nur sehr bedingt abschätzen, ob einem das Spiel langfristig gefallen wird).


----------



## Talmir (23. Mai 2009)

Adalfried schrieb:


> Die Events von WAR fand ich bis jetzt nicht gerade Toll. Das langweiligste war Kegsend, da ich dort nur farmen musste und dass find ich als Event Ideenlos.
> Klar ist WOW Comic, aber dafür machen sie es auch richtig Comiclike. Also eben Bunnyohren aufsetzten, etc.
> 
> Aber wenn du dich überzeugen willst fang WAR einfach an. Ich find es jetzt nicht toll. Ist nichts groß neues drin und auf Dauer bietet es noch keine Abwechslung und Inis hab ich in WOW genug gesehen, dass ich das nicht auch in WAR brauch. WAR sollte RVR sein und dass ist es nicht.
> ...




ähm mal ne kleine anmerkung: so wie du es hier beschreibst haste den sinn von war nicht ganz verstanden. der endcontent sind nun mal grosse schlachten im t4 gebiet mit anschliessenden raid der festungen und dem folgenden hauptziel der hauptstadt des gegners. im vergleich zu wow bietet war im endcontent (das sag ich jetzt als rvr spieler und nicht als pve liebhaber) weit mehr abwechslung als wow. hab ich in wow ulduar clear dann wird diese ini nur mehr gefarmt und das wars. . . .

in war birgt JEDE schlacht um eine burg was neues. jeder trupp deffer der drinnen ist reagiert anders und versucht andere taktiken. das macht den reiz eines spiels aus und nicht stupides ini farmen bis man stolz sein imba equip herzeigen kann.

mit der jetzt kommenden erweiterung von war den ländern der toten bietet war in allen bereichen meiner meinung nach weit mehr als es wow überhaupt im ansatz hat und darauf freu ich mich. als alter daco veteran werden die länder der toten das neue darkness falls und jeder daco veteran der ersten stunden wird sich vor freude die hände reiben bei dem gedanken in eine neuauflage dieses dungeons wieder besuchen zu können.

also für sigmar!

mfg


----------



## Saray (23. Mai 2009)

/sign 

Bin voll und ganz deiner Meinung, man muss allderings auch dazu sagen, dass ich der absolute RvR Liebhaber bin.
In diesem Sinne

WAAAGH!

Euer Saray


----------



## OldboyX (23. Mai 2009)

> in war birgt JEDE schlacht um eine burg was neues. jeder trupp deffer der drinnen ist reagiert anders und versucht andere taktiken. das macht den reiz eines spiels aus und nicht stupides ini farmen bis man stolz sein imba equip herzeigen kann.



Ansichtssache. Für den anderen sieht jede Burg genau gleich aus und es ist immer dasselbe stumpfe Gemosche. Dafür kann er jedem PVE Raid etwas einzigartiges abgewinnen und es macht ihm Spaß die Achievements zu versuchen usw. Nicht, dass ich etwas gegen deine Ansicht habe. Nur sollte man auch verstehen, dass andere das anders sehen.



> mit der jetzt kommenden erweiterung von war den ländern der toten bietet war in allen bereichen meiner meinung nach weit mehr als es wow überhaupt im ansatz hat und darauf freu ich mich.



Ganz klares nein. WAR kann nicht in allen Bereichen weit mehr bieten als WoW. WAR bietet nämlich bestimmte Sachen gar nicht, die WoW bietet und umgekehrt. Auch hier wieder, nichts gegen deine Ansicht und es ist auch schön, dass dir WAR besser gefällt als WoW (wie vielen). Aber so pauschale und absolut übertriebene Aussagen sind unangebracht und kultivieren nur das Fanboytum.


----------



## DerTingel (23. Mai 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es ein Interview in dem Jakobs darauf hindeutet, dass die Entwicklungskosten sich ca. auf 100 Mio belaufen (Dollar, in Euro natürlich etwas weniger).



also in etwa 50.000&#8364; bei dem schwachen dollarkurs. und wenn die noch n bissel warten so dass der dollarkurs noch weiter absinkt, dann kann n deutscher hartz4 empfänger die entwicklungskosten zahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber im endeffekt ists doch wurscht...man kann endlos drüber lamentieren, genaue zahlen werden die firmen mit sicherheit nicht rausgeben. aber man sieht ja, lotr, aoc, daoc etc werden trotz weniger als 10mio accounts fröhlich weiterentwickelt...die community erschafft probleme, die die entwickler garnicht haben. 
nur man kann schonmal davon ausgehen, dass man mit der monatlichen gebühr locker die laufenden kosten für die server abdeckt. solange das gegeben ist, können wir alle fröhlich weiter zocken.



OldboyX schrieb:


> Ansichtssache. Für den anderen sieht jede Burg genau gleich aus und es ist immer dasselbe stumpfe Gemosche. Dafür kann er jedem PVE Raid etwas einzigartiges abgewinnen und es macht ihm Spaß die Achievements zu versuchen usw. Nicht, dass ich etwas gegen deine Ansicht habe. Nur sollte man auch verstehen, dass andere das anders sehen.



es kommt halt auf die feinheiten an. jede burg ist anders aufgebaut, man muss sich anders positionieren, sie bieten andere möglichkeiten zum deffen und zum angreifen. natürlich, jede burg hat ne aussenmauer und 2 tore. aber die abstände, die hügel die dazwischen liegen etc, macht jede burg einzigartig.
mfg
mfg


----------



## OldboyX (23. Mai 2009)

> es kommt halt auf die feinheiten an. jede burg ist anders aufgebaut, man muss sich anders positionieren, sie bieten andere möglichkeiten zum deffen und zum angreifen. natürlich, jede burg hat ne aussenmauer und 2 tore. aber die abstände, die hügel die dazwischen liegen etc, macht jede burg einzigartig.



Wie gesagt, ist eben Ansichtssache. Im PVE Raid kommts auch auf die Feinheiten an um Hardmodes zu legen, Achievements zu machen, etc. Man hat verschiedene Setups, man kann verschiedene Taktiken nutzen die zum Sieg führen usw. Natürlich, im Endeffekt ist es ein gescripteter encounter und das Ziel ist Boss tot bevor alle 25 Spieler tot.

Ich sage ja nicht, dass das ein oder andere besser ist. Nur eben, dass die Ansicht meist dadurch verklärt ist, was man selber lieber mag. Jemand der kein PVE mag, wird dort nur stumpfsinniges Gefarme sehen. Jemand der RVR nicht mag wird dort nur stumpfsinniges Gefarme sehen. Im Endeffekt nehmen sich die beiden Dinge nicht viel.


----------



## Pymonte (23. Mai 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ist eben Ansichtssache. Im PVE Raid kommts auch auf die Feinheiten an um Hardmodes zu legen, Achievements zu machen, etc. Man hat verschiedene Setups, man kann verschiedene Taktiken nutzen die zum Sieg führen usw. Natürlich, im Endeffekt ist es ein gescripteter encounter und das Ziel ist Boss tot bevor alle 25 Spieler tot.
> 
> Ich sage ja nicht, dass das ein oder andere besser ist. Nur eben, dass die Ansicht meist dadurch verklärt ist, was man selber lieber mag. Jemand der kein PVE mag, wird dort nur stumpfsinniges Gefarme sehen. Jemand der RVR nicht mag wird dort nur stumpfsinniges Gefarme sehen. Im Endeffekt nehmen sich die beiden Dinge nicht viel.



Der Unterschied zwischen PvE und PvP ist so gewaltig wie Tag und Nacht. Den Durchschnitts PvE Encounter (Sunwell Härte) konnte man in einer Woche lernen und dann im halbschlaf besiegen (sicher, nicht jeder hat dieses 'Talent' und so manch einer hat schon Probleme wenn er sich bewegen muss im Kampf). Das wirst du im RvR NIE haben. Man kann einfach keine Taktik lernen. Derzeit fehlt nur die zerstörbare Mauer, das Brugen Redesign ist ja schon angekündigt.  Zwar sieht die Burg immer gleich aus (haha, sieht eine Instanz auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aber die SPieler dahinter verhalten sich mal dumm wie Bohnenstroh und manchmal extrem gewieft. An einem Tag rusht man fröhlich Richtung ALtdorf und es scheint kein Halten zu geben, am nächsten Tag ist man schon froh wenn die 2. Festung vor IC nicht fällt. Auch ist nicht jeder Kampf gleich. Man kommt etwas später und will sich der Hauptstreitmacht anschließen, tja, wenn man Pech hat weiß das der Gegner und vernichtet mit Vergnügen deine Rückenstärkung. Und, wie man im letzten Cast hören konnte, sollen die Länder der Toten dieses System der kreativen Kämpfe und des RvR-Dungeon Designs gut entwickelt haben. Und sowas hat man in WoW definitiv nicht, außer es wird kopiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (23. Mai 2009)

Ich freue mich total auf die Länder der Toten. Da werden die Karten eh neu gemischt, da sich da alles ganz anders spielt, als aktuell auf den Live-Servern. Bin ja mal sehr gespannt, wie da dann die Diskussion von WAR vs WoW/LOTRO/ROM und Co aussieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gerade die Verknüpfung von PvE und RvR ist sehr gut gelungen imho.


----------



## OldboyX (23. Mai 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:
			
		

> Der Unterschied zwischen PvE und PvP ist so gewaltig wie Tag und Nacht. Den Durchschnitts PvE Encounter (Sunwell Härte) konnte man in einer Woche lernen und dann im halbschlaf besiegen (sicher, nicht jeder hat dieses 'Talent' und so manch einer hat schon Probleme wenn er sich bewegen muss im Kampf). Das wirst du im RvR NIE haben.



Du hast wohl ein etwas verzerrtes Bild vom durchscnittlichen Spieler. Sunwell haben 90% der Spieler nichtmal den ersten Boss geschafft in den ganzen Monaten bis der große Nerf-Patch kam. Geschweige denn "im Halbschlaf besiegt". Gegen Spieler / Gilden die in Sunwell in einer Woche Encounter gelernt und gefarmt haben ist der Großteil der Spieler in WAR schon rein statistisch automatisch ein "Noobverein".

RvR mag zwar dynamisch sein, weil der Gegner reaktiv spielen kann. Ansonsten zählen dieselben Sachen die für einen guten PVE Raid zum Erfolg führen:
a) Taktik
b) Disziplin der Einzelnen sich an die Taktik zu halten

Wenn schon, dann ist Sunwell hier taktisch die viel größere Herausforderung als einfach sehr sehr viele Spieler mitzubringen und irgend eine Burg über den Haufen zu zergen.


----------



## Lari (23. Mai 2009)

Wie ist das denn mit dem Zutritt zum Dungeon geregelt? Wie man hört gibt es immer noch "überlegene" Seiten, wie z.B. Destro auf Erengrad die täglich in Altdorf stehen. Ist ja schön, wenn ein netter PvE-Dungeon kommt, aber wenn man dafür auf der Gewinnerseite spielen muss, dann wäre das doch wieder suboptimal.


----------



## Thoraros (23. Mai 2009)

Lari, Mythic war diesmal schlauer und hat sich, in meinen Augen, ein verdammt gutes System ausgedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es geht ja bekannterweise um sogenannte Ressourcen, die man durch Player-Kills und Zonen-Locks (weniger Punkte als bei Player-Kills) bekommt. Nun hat Mythic das folgendermaßen geregelt:

Wenn eine Fraktion ,in meinem Falle wäre es die Ordnung, die meisten Ressourcen gesammlt hat, wird der Timer eingefroren und die Ressourcen der "gewinnenden" Fraktion werden auf 0 zurückgesetzt, jedoch werden die Ressourcen der anderen Fraktion nicht zurückgesetzt und die machen dort weiter wo sie aufgehört haben. Dies ist aber noch nicht alles! Wird die Kontrolle nicht mehrmals am Tag gewechselt, gibt es einen Ressourcen-Buff für den Underdog.

Mfg


----------



## Yanotoshi (23. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Wie ist das denn mit dem Zutritt zum Dungeon geregelt? Wie man hört gibt es immer noch "überlegene" Seiten, wie z.B. Destro auf Erengrad die täglich in Altdorf stehen. Ist ja schön, wenn ein netter PvE-Dungeon kommt, aber wenn man dafür auf der Gewinnerseite spielen muss, dann wäre das doch wieder suboptimal.



also wie meine Vorredner schon gesagt haben, ressourcen per t4 auf 500 und wer auf 500 hat darf fliegen mit dem Zeppelin , aber deren Ressourcen werden auf auf 0 gesetzt und wenn die andere Seite die 500 schaffen dürfen die da mit rein und alles klein haun, 

ABER mal zu dem Ordner auf Erengrad ist ja so schwach und arm, in den letzen 2 Tagen waren sie in der Unvermeidlichen und heute fehlten nur 4 oder 5 Prozent und die erste Stufe abzuschließen, und an dem Wochenende sind sie wirklich mehr, aber das kann sich auch wieder ändern, mMn ist Erengrad ausgeglichen und es gibt keine Seite die viel mehr hat, es hängt vom tagesdurchschnitt ab, nicht mehr.


----------



## DerTingel (23. Mai 2009)

*** ***

wie bei jedem anderen mmo sind es persönliche geschmäcker, die entscheiden ob einem das spiel gefällt oder nicht. aber eben auch wie bei jedem anderen mmo kann man jederzeit einsteigen, ob das spiel nun 3 tage oder 3 jahre draussen ist. am content ändert sich nichts, und meiner erfahrung nach wird es auch immer spieler geben, die sich mit twinks die zeit vertreiben. so findet man auch noch in dne startgebieten anschluss. natürlich wird es leichter wenn man erstmal ein paar kontakte ingame geknüpft hat, aber diese mühe sollte man sich bei jedem mmo machen, denn darauf basiert ein großer teil des spielspaßes. 
auf den neuen dungeon freue ich mich auch schon riesig. vor allem wird er wohl auch den endcontent etwas entzerren. natürlich stürzt sich anfangs alles auf den neuen dungeon, aber später wird es sich dann sicherlich aufteilen, so dass es der performance gut tun wird. 
insgesamt halte ich das konzept dieses dungeons für sehr genial und innovativ, und was ich auch sehr wichtig finde, auch wenn ich nicht so tief in der materie drin bin, es hält sich stark an das warhammer universum. 
mfg


----------



## Lari (23. Mai 2009)

Es ist nunmal so, dass ich innerhalb der Woche mitbekommen habe, wie um etwa 15 Uhr täglich Destro in Altdorf stand. Deswegen die Frage, ob der Zugang zum Dungeon sehr stark von der Präsenz einer Seite abhängig ist.


----------



## DerTingel (23. Mai 2009)

wenn man mal ein wenig zwischen den zeilen liest, merkt man, dass destros immer heulen werden, sobald es mal ne zeit lang schlechter läuft für sie, dass order im vorteil so wie in überzahl ist und das gleiche passiert ebenfalls andersrum. order hat halt geheult, weil halt der zufall es so wollte, dass verschiedene allis viel geplant haben.
und wenn es jetzt so weiter geht, dann wirst du in ein paar tagen wieder die destro spieler heulen sehen, weil order jetzt 3mal (oder mehr?)in den letzten 2 tagen in unserer hauptstadt stand. dafür werden foren nämlich hauptsächliche genutzt, um seinem unmut freien lauf zu lassen...zufriedene spieler schreiben sehr selten, was ihnen alles gefällt. 
aber wenn einem die argumente ausgehen um gegen ein spiel zu sprechen, dann greift man halt auf "ich hab gehört" zurück...
mfg


----------



## Lari (23. Mai 2009)

*** ***

Ich will doch bloß wissen, wie der Zugang geregelt wird. Mittlerweile weiß ich ja, dass irgendeine Art Ressourcen gibt, die man sammelt, aber wirklich schlau draus geworden bin ich jetzt noch nicht.

*** ***

Also falls jemand das mit dem Zugang etwas genauer bzw. klarer erklären könnte wäre ich dankbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerTingel (23. Mai 2009)

getötete spieler, burgen, sfz, zonen locks, kurz RVR gibt ressourcen...diese werden einem punktekonto gutgeschrieben. hat dieses konto die 500 erreich, dann darf die fraktion mit dem luftschiff in die länder der toten fahren und sich dort austoben. 
sobald die andere fraktion 500punkte erreicht, darf sie ebenfalls in das gebiet reisen und versuchen die andere fraktion aus dem gebiet zu prügeln. ist dies geschehen, muss die eben aus dem gebiet geprügelte fraktion wieder auf die 500punkte kommen, um die andere fraktion wieder aus dem gebiet zu prügeln. 
du siehst, es gibt keinen wirklichen vorteil für eine evtl unterlegene fraktion.
mfg


----------



## Yanotoshi (23. Mai 2009)

Okay ich versuchs mal so zu erklären wie ich es verstanden habe, durch einfluß im T4, Playerkills, Ich glaub auch PVE(weiß es aber nicht) bekommt man Ressourcen, die es einen erlauben zu den Ländern der Toten zu reisen, und der Rest wurde schon zigmal gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie lange man aber brauch um diese Ressourcen zu bekommen, keine Ahnung und ja, in den Ländern der Toten darf man glaube ich nur 30 min bleiben, oder darf man nach vollen Ressourcen nur 30 min dahin reisen mh kann das jemand aufklären, da habe ich den Überblick verloren

ja das wars eigentlich was man so weiß.


Tante Edith: Die PQs werden unterteilt und kann man mit ner normalen Gruppe oder nen ganzen KT machen(Gerüchte ausm TS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Tanthe Edith 2:Man kann auch einstellen ob die ÖQs PVe oder PVP sind , dann ändert sich das mit der Memberanzahl  ------------^


----------



## Maladin (23. Mai 2009)

Ich hab jetzt 5 Posts editiert und Flames radiert. Unterlasst es euch hier gegenseitig hochzuschaukeln. 

_Die Bannkeule liegt neben mir bereit._

/wink maladin


----------



## Ascían (23. Mai 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> also wie meine Vorredner schon gesagt haben, ressourcen per t4 auf 500 und wer auf 500 hat darf fliegen mit dem Zeppelin , aber deren Ressourcen werden auf auf 0 gesetzt und wenn die andere Seite die 500 schaffen dürfen die da mit rein und alles klein haun,
> 
> ABER mal zu dem Ordner auf Erengrad ist ja so schwach und arm, in den letzen 2 Tagen waren sie in der Unvermeidlichen und heute fehlten nur 4 oder 5 Prozent und die erste Stufe abzuschließen, und an dem Wochenende sind sie wirklich mehr, aber das kann sich auch wieder ändern, mMn ist Erengrad ausgeglichen und es gibt keine Seite die viel mehr hat, es hängt vom tagesdurchschnitt ab, nicht mehr.




1. Es waren 2 Mal in den letzten beiden Tagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Es war zumindest heute organisiert und im Vorfeld groß angekündigt, weswegen sich die Order schon zum Großteil um 8 Uhr morgens aus dem Bett geschält hat. Dass der Lock nicht zustande kam war unglücklich, wir hingen 20 Minuten bei 98% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Wir kriegen Tchar'zanek noch, verlasst Euch drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4. Destruction hat laut Datenbank über 1,200 Charaktere mehr als die Order auf Erengrad, sie machen nur zuwenig draus. Klar steht Destro jeden Tag 1 bis 2 Mal in Altdorf, aber nur durch Zufall und unorganisiert, so wie Order vor 1.2.1

5. Sorry für ein wenig offtopic.


----------



## Yanotoshi (23. Mai 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> 1. Es waren 2 Mal in den letzten beiden Tagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wobei ich dior sagen m uss ich habe 8 Chars auf Erengrad, davon kann ich aber nur 4 verwenden um ne Stadt zu deffen oder T4, deswegen ist diese Statistik nicht allzu Aussagekräftig, die Anzahl der Account(Aktiven) wäre schon Aussagekräftiger.

Desweiteren ist mir gestern aufgefalln, das viele WBs mit ihrem persönlichen Heiler ind die Destromassen rennen ne Moral zünden die alle am Boden festhält und dann schön AoE, und das an den durchgängen sehr effektiv und böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sollte man vllt auch mal überdenken diese Moral  *Hust*

keine Angst, beim letzten Angriff auf Altdorf war ich auch dabei, da sah es auch nicht immer gut für uns aus, trotzdem denke ich, Erengrad ist ausgeglichen, mehr als andere Server und das wird sich auf lange Sicht auch so einpendeln, mal die mal die anderen ne kleine! Vormachtsstellung haben

aber zB am Donnerstag hättet ihr eig auch Unvermeidliche angreifen müssen, blos ihr habts nicht geschafft die drei Festungen einzunehmen obwohl ihr alle 3 angegriffen nacheinander, vielleicht war auch Pech dabei, wobei ich mich für meine Invasorenmarken schon bedanken muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke ORdis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten frohes Moschn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (24. Mai 2009)

Drakenwald ist ebenfalls sehr ausgeglichen, Stadtraids gibt es eigentlich nur alle paar Tage, oft wird abwechselnd um die Festungen gekämpft, Destro hat meist Vorteile durch mehr Spieler/rinnen, aber nicht immer. Ist auch stark Zeitabhängig, meiner persöhnlichen Einschätzung nach dominiert die Order Nachts und Morgens, gegen Nachmittag/Abends dann eher die Destro (meine Einschätzung, muss nicht stimmen, kommt auch nicht jeden Tag hin).


----------



## DerTingel (24. Mai 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> 1. Es waren 2 Mal in den letzten beiden Tagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. +das eine mal mitten in der nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wobei mir die uhrzeit egal ist, im krieg ist alles erlaubt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. joa, schien sehr organisiert heute, aber nützt nichts, wenn man seine ini auch ein wenig organisisert und sich die masse an ordis im tempel die beine in den bauch steht, nichts zu tun hat, während wir 10ordis vorm spawn immer und immer wieder abschlachten. wieso sollten wir uns auch opfern, wenns marken und setteile umsonst am spawn gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und spannend wars für die leute im tempel wohl nicht, denn die kamen ebenfalls nach und nach raus um sich abschlachten zu lassen. und nachher noch 2mal pq abgeschlossen, war n schöner angriff, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
geil fand ich ja, als ihr die woche (wars glaub ich) die stadt innerhalb von 45min gelockt hab. ich komme online, frage in der gilde wie lange ihr schon in der stadt seid und dachte ich hätte noch zeit...hehe
3. ich hoffe es doch...endlich die chance für mich auf den thron zu steigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
4. naja, datenbanken halt. aber du musst bedenken dass die liste auch die chars zählt, die seit anbeginn des servers dort sind und schon seit etlichen monaten inaktiv. und das damals destro auf allen servern im vorteil war, das ist unbestritten. vor allem wurden ja auch etliche chars von inaktiven accounts ebenfalls zwangstransferiert. aber ich denke mal, wenn man sich die situation auf erengrad die letzten tage/wochen anschaut, es scheint doch recht ausgeglichen. 
5. kein problem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg


----------



## Himmelskrieger (24. Mai 2009)

Kann es sein, dass nur die Installation, ohne zu Patchen, schon sehr sehr lange dauert?!


----------



## Cembrotta (24. Mai 2009)

Ich habe wieder angefangen,und es macht wieder spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yanotoshi (24. Mai 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass nur die Installation, ohne zu Patchen, schon sehr sehr lange dauert?!


Jap bei mir auch mehr als 10 min, und irgendwie auch ein bisschen strange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das patchen wird dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf welchen server spielst du denn eig.?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (24. Mai 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> Jap bei mir auch mehr als 10 min, und irgendwie auch ein bisschen strange
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Derzeit auf noch! keinem Server. Bin gerade dabei zu installieren, erste DVD..mittlerweile ca. 40 Minuten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist doch nicht normal, welche Server kannst du/ ihr empfehlen!?


----------



## Ferrox666 (24. Mai 2009)

huhu,

ich bin an und für sich ja auch mehr der Mitleser, doch durch die buffed shows und casts muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen ist mir WAR auch wieder etwas schmackhaft gemacht worden und bin am überlegen wieder anzufangen..

ich hab nur zur release zeit gezockt ca bis mitte t3, hab aber noch keine großen RvR schlachten oder ähnliches in WAR unternommen, deshalb wollt ich fragen ob mir wer infos bezüglich der leistung geben kann die mein PC haben sollte?

vorzugsweise würd ich gern von meinem notebook aus zocken, hab nen Intel Core2 Quad Prozessor mit 2,5 Ghz, ne NVIDIA GeForce GT 230 DirectX 10 Grafikkarte 512 MB, 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher


----------



## Mies (24. Mai 2009)

Ferrox666 schrieb:


> huhu,
> 
> ich bin an und für sich ja auch mehr der Mitleser, doch durch die buffed shows und casts muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen ist mir WAR auch wieder etwas schmackhaft gemacht worden und bin am überlegen wieder anzufangen..
> 
> ...




läuft


----------



## Diven (24. Mai 2009)

das notebook sollte reichen .... ggf. bei massenschlachten halt effekte runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yanotoshi (24. Mai 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Derzeit auf noch! keinem Server. Bin gerade dabei zu installieren, erste DVD..mittlerweile ca. 40 Minuten!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Komm destro auf erengrad und ich kann dir eine 1a gilde anbieten und ne nette Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

